# Jours de fractionnement



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.

D'après vous est ce qu'une assistante maternelle en contrat en année incomplète sur 46 semaines peut bénéficier de congés supplémentaires pour fractionnement

Je me pose cette question car
Étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de notion de pose de cp en année incomplète
Car les semaines non travaillées sont considérées comme des semaines d'absences programmées
Et que les CP sont payés
Je m'interroge.... 

Car j'ai un contrat sur 46 semaines
J'ai commencé en juillet 2021
Au 31 mai 2022 j'ai acquis 28 jours ouvrables de cp
Payé en juin 2022

J'ai posé
3 semaines en août 2023 17 jours ouvrables 

Mes prochains congés seront 
1 semaine en décembre 2022
1 semaine en février 2023
1 semaine en avril 2023

Donc entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre 2022
Je n'ai posé que 17 jours ouvrables 
J'ai donc droit à 2 jours pour fractionnement on est bien d'accord ??


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Et est ce qu'il faut que les CP soient acquis pour en bénéficier 

Autre exemple 
Contrat commencé le 3 janvier 2022
Au 31 mai acquis 13 jours ouvrables 

J'aurais  posé entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre 2022 
3 semaines en août 2022

Aurais je droit à des jours pour fractionnement vu que je prend ma 4e année semaine là dernière semaine de décembre 

Ou faut il que les congés soient acquis soit 24 jours à minima


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour tu as droit aux jours de fractionnement à la seule condition que les parent l'acceptent, il me semble.

C'est bien flou pour nous.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

C'est au 31 octobre que tu feras le point sur tes acquis, pour le deuxième cas j'en doute fortement puisqu'il ne te restera pas assez de jours ouvrables acquis pour y prétendre.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Il faut qu'il te reste au moins 6 jours et plus au 31 octobre pour avoir 2 jours de fractionnement,  ou 1 jour de fractionnement en deçà de 6 jours ouvrables acquis restants à poser.


----------



## violetta (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je n'ai jamais bien trop compris ces jours de fractionnement.
J'avais, une fois, posée la question et d'après ce que j'ai compris, je ne pouvais en beneficier car c'est moi qui  décidait de la date de mes congés (annee complète,  3 semaines en été,  1 au printemps, une en hiver).
Je serais bien curieuse de savoir si parmi vous, vous en bénéficier car autour de moi personne n'en parle


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour oui moi je l'ai fait.

Je donne mes dates de cp, en fractionné les parents acceptent et ne s'opposent pas ensuite à la pose des 2 jours de fractionnement. 

En fait dès que tu poses tes dates et que les congés sont fractionnés, ils peuvent te demander de renoncer à ces jours puisqu'ils d'accordent le congé fractionné.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Si tu ne prends pas tes 3 semaines d’affilée, tu as droit à des jours de fractionnement.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Non ce n'est pas tout à fait ça Chantou.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

J'ai bien noté sur mes contrats que mes congés étant fractionnés cela m'ouvrira droit à des jours supplémentaires


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Mais je ne sais pas si ils doivent être acquis obligatoirement 
Vu que c'est des années incomplètes


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Car il n'y a pas notion de pose de cp en année incomplète


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Non chantou
Si il te reste au moins, 6 jours à la fin de la période de référence du 31 octobre tu as droit à des congés supplémentaires pour fractionnement
La 5ème semaine ne rentre pas en compte
Seul les 4 premières semaines sont concernées

Par exemple
Tu as acquis 30 jours au 31 mai
Tu poses 3 semaines en aout
1 semaines en décembre
1 semaine en avril

Entre le 31 mai et le 31 octobre tu n'auras pris que 18 ou 17 jours
Sur les 24 jours concernés il te reste donc 6 ou 7
Tu as donc droit à 2 jours supplémentaires


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour tu as droit aux jours de fractionnement à la seule condition que les parent l'acceptent, il me semble.
> 
> C'est bien flou pour nous.


non le droit aux jours de fractionnement naît du simple fractionnement peut importe qui en est à l'origine, ils sont accordés d'office (si il te reste assez d'acquis au 31/10) si l'employeur ne veut pas les accorder il doit demander un accord écrit de renoncement au salarié
donc en pratique pour nous si nous avons plusieurs employeurs nous imposons nos cp et les pe ne peuvent refuser les jours de fractionnement
en revanche si il n'y a qu'un seul pe et que c'est lui qui décide des dates là oui si l'am veut absolument fractionner ces congés il peut imposer un renoncement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais ça ne suffit pas, l'employeur peut s'opposer à ces jours dès lors qu'il t'accorde le fractionnement. 

Mais il doit le signifier par écrit, donc on peut considérer que qui ne dit rien consent.

Très peu de personnes utilisent ce droit.

Maintenant,  comme il faut faire le point au 31 octobre,  est-ce que le fait d'avoir validé les dates de congés avant mars sans s'opposer à ce moment là à pose des jours de fractionnement le cas échéant suffit...mystère ! 

Je crois qu'il faut quand même faire un courrier le 31 octobre déjà pour faire le point sur les acquis et ainsi donner la date de pose de ces ou ce jour.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

@kikine
Je ne suis pas sûre de ce que tu avances. Tu as eu confirmation ?


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Oui mais ça ne suffit pas, l'employeur peut s'opposer à ces jours dès lors qu'il t'accorde le fractionnement.
> 
> Mais il doit le signifier par écrit, donc on peut considérer que qui ne dit rien consent.
> 
> ...


ha ben oui si l'employeur valide les dates fractionnées au 01/03 il ne peut plus demander le renoncement au 31/10 c'est au moment de valider les dates qu'il faut se "bouger" car là il peut dire non je refuse d'accorder ces dates là se sera 1semaines en continu au printemps et 3 en été
le deal c'est "j'accorde les cp fractionnés uniquement si vous renoncez aux jours de fractionnement" or si il valide les cp il n'a plus de "moyen de pression" pour obtenir le renoncement écrit de son salarié...


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

allô allô !!! ........ ici la Terre ??? 👾🤖

JE comprends rien à ce que vous dites les filles 🤪🤣

nos congés sont toujours fractionnés nan ? vu qu'on prend pas les 5 semaines d'un coup ??? 😜🙄😵‍💫


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> @kikine
> Je ne suis pas sûre de ce que tu avances. Tu as eu confirmation ?


oui j'en suis sûre et certaine
je l'ai lu sur plusieurs sites juridique et confirmé par l'inspection du travail de mon ancien département


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> allô allô !!! ........ ici la Terre ??? 👾🤖
> 
> JE comprends rien à ce que vous dites les filles 🤪🤣
> 
> nos congés sont toujours fractionnés nan ? vu qu'on prend pas les 5 semaines d'un coup ??? 😜🙄😵‍💫


tu n'as pas le droit aux jours de fractionnement si tu prends 4 semaines entre le 01/05 et le 31/10 peut importe que tu prenne 1 semaine en juin, 2 en juillet et 1 en septembre


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

Qu’est-ce qu’un fractionnement de congés payés ?​Le 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 dispose que *le salarié ne peut prendre plus de 24 jours ouvrables* ou 20 jours ouvrés de congés payés au maximum entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre. Si le congé principal ne dépasse pas une durée de 12 jours ouvrables, il doit être pris en continu et ne peut être fractionné.

*Si le salarié n’a pas pris l’intégralité de son congé principal durant la période légale indiquée*, soit 24 jours ouvrables, il est en droit :


de *fractionner ses congés* et les prendre sur la période courant du 1er novembre au 30 avril ;
d’*obtenir des jours supplémentaires*, appelés jours de fractionnement. Ceux-ci servent de compensation au salarié pour ne pas avoir pris la totalité de son congé principal entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre.
La 5e semaine de congés payés n’entre jamais dans ce calcul.


Qui est concerné par le fractionnement des congés payés ?​La règle du fractionnement concerne *tout type de contrat*, 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 comme CDI, quelle que soit l’ancienneté du salarié.

Qu’en est-il du *salarié entré dans l’entreprise en cours d’année* ? Dans ce cas de figure, les jours de fractionnement sont acquis si :


il a cumulé 15 jours de congés payés ;
il a pris 12 jours de façon continue entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre ;
il dispose encore de 3 jours de congés payés à prendre après le 31 octobre.


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

Peut-on déroger à la règle des jours de fractionnement ?​La hiérarchie des normes​Il est possible de *déroger à la règle du fractionnement* :

par accord d’entreprise ou d’établissement ;
par la convention collective ;
par accord individuel du salarié, en dernier lieu.
*L’accord d’entreprise prime* par conséquent sur les dispositions de la convention collective.
Du côté du salarié​*Si l’employeur est à l’origine de la demande de fractionnement*, l’accord du salarié est requis. Cela suppose par conséquent qu’il est en droit de refuser.
Lorsque l’entreprise est fermée durant le congé principal, l’accord du salarié n’est pas requis.
Du côté de l’employeur​Si le salarié est à l’origine de la demande de fractionnement, *l’employeur peut y répondre de trois façons *:

*refuser* ;
*accepter sous condition* : l’employeur accepte le principe du fractionnement du congé principal, mais demande au salarié de renoncer à ses jours supplémentaires.
*accepter sans condition* : le salarié bénéficie alors de ses jours de fractionnement.


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

ce qui implique donc que l'employeur doit s'exprimer au moment de la validation des dates soit pour nous au 31/03


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Eh bien voilà qui est clair,  je fonctionnais ainsi, mais avec toutes les interprétations de la ccn et notre statut particulier c'est toujours délicat. 

La date du 1er mars me semble normale pour s'y opposer.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Je prends 5 semaines d’affilée  ... je n’y ai pas droit 😂


----------



## liline17 (6 Octobre 2022)

jusqu'à présent, je ne les demandais pas, avant, parce que je ne connaissais pas ça, et ensuite, mon déménagement ne m'a pas permis d'avoir assez d'ancienneté pour ça, les salariés du secteur privé y ont droit aussi, donc, il n'y a pas de raison de profiter des notres aussi, rien n'est précisé concernant les AI.
Si j'ai bien compris, à partir du moment où on a au moins 12 j de CP acquis, on peut y prétendre, mais bon, c'est clair comme du jus de boudin 
voici ce que dit la CCN:
Article 48.1.1.4 | Fractionnement du congé principal
Lorsque le droit acquis au titre du congé principal est supérieur à douze (12) jours ouvrables,
tout ou partie de la fraction dudit congé qui excède douze (12) jours ouvrables est prise au cours
de la période allant du 1er mai au 31 octobre, et/ou en dehors de la période allant du 1er mai au
31 octobre, par accord écrit entre les parties. Dans le second cas, le congé principal est considéré
comme fractionné. Il est rappelé que seules les quatre premières semaines de congés
payés (correspondant à vingt-quatre [24] jours ouvrables) sont prises en compte pour apprécier
l’existence, ou non, du fractionnement.
Le fractionnement du congé principal ouvre droit, pour le salarié, à :
– deux (2) jours ouvrables de congés supplémentaires, si le nombre total de jours ouvrables de
congés pris en dehors de la période de référence allant du 1er mai au 31 octobre est de six
(6) jours ouvrables et plus ;
– un (1) jour ouvrable, si le nombre total de jours ouvrables de congés pris en dehors de cette
même période est de trois (3), quatre (4) ou cinq (5) jours ouvrables.
BOCC 2021-16 TRA 155
En cas de demande de fractionnement des congés à l’initiative du salarié, le particulier
employeur peut refuser la demande ou subordonner son accord à la renonciation écrite du salarié
aux congés payés supplémentaires pour fractionnement.


----------



## ChantalGoya (6 Octobre 2022)

Mince.... Voilà des années que je rate ça par méconnaissance de ce texte.
Merci d'avoir soulevé ce point.

Donc, si l'assmat prend 3 semaines entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre = 2 jours en plus de congés à prendre ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Liline17 la lecture de ton post m'a déclenché une migraine. 🥺 Quand j'arrive à la fin j'ai déjà oublié le début. 🧐
Je le relirai demain à tête reposée. 😅


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

la complication pour nous, qui sommes le plus souvent en cours d'acquisition pour nos CP, c'est de savoir précisément quand nous pouvons prétendre au  jours de fractionnement, si je pose pour 1 PE 1j et que pour les autres je n'y ai pas le droit, je ne vois pas trop ce que j'y gagne.
Je trouve le texte très contradictoire, d'un coté, il parle de 12j et de l'autre de 24j, ce n'est vraiment pas clair, qui a compris et pourrait l'expliquer?


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Excellente remarque liline17 ! 👍


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

les 12 jours c'est que l'été tu dois prendre un minimum de 12 jours consécutifs de cp (soit 2 semaines)
les 24 jours c'est ce que tu peux poser au max sur la période du 01/05 au 31/10 (soit 4 semaines)


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> si je pose pour 1 PE 1j et que pour les autres je n'y ai pas le droit, je ne vois pas trop ce que j'y gagne.


ben toutes les dates sont communes a tous tes employeurs donc si tu y droit avec 1 tu y as forcément droit avec l'autre..
sinon avec l'autre tu pose un sans solde qu'il ne peut refuser puisque tu es en cp avec l'autre employeur


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Octobre 2022)

Dans mon ancien travail mon employeur nous demandait de faire un courrier pour y renoncer ( grande surface) moi je ne les ai jamais pris depuis que je suis AM 
C'est bête je sais
Mais une de mes collègues le fait et elle est en AI 
Après comment ça marche 🤷


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

C'est ce que je fais 
Avec 1 employeur j'y ai droit mais pas avec les 2 autres donc pour eux c'est un sans solde que je pose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Octobre 2022)

Voilà on peut avoir acquis des jours de fractionnement avec un employeur mais pas avec un autre.
Il faut faire le point au 31 octobre.


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

pour être certaine d'avoir compris
mon plus ancien contrat date du 1er septembre 2021, au 31 mai, cela me donnait 23j ouvrables, j'en ai pris 17 (3 semaines de CP, le 15 aout n'étant pas compté), il me reste 6 j que je prendrai en décembre, ce qui me donne 2 j de fractionnement, pour les 2 autres contrats, ce serait du sans solde, si je les prenais


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Octobre 2022)

Oui. C'est correct.


----------



## YAYOU (7 Octobre 2022)

<Bonjour je vous apporte mon expérience et de ce que j'ai compris de la législation. On appelle le congé principal le congé pris entre 1ier juin et 31 octobre et n'ouvre pas droit, ce congé, à des jours fractionnement...Oui, il faut que l'employeur ne vous permette pas de prendre tous vos congés en une fois, mais de  mon côté, j'ai toujours posé mes congés en plusieurs fois et réclamé ces jours de fract..; ensuite ; le nombre de jours que vous posez , si jusqu'à 3 jours, il me semble, vous avez droit à 1j de plus, si votre congé entre 4 et 6j, 2 jours de plus. Attention, la 5e semaine ne donne pas droit à ces jours de fract.  On applique le Code du travail et l'employeur est obligé de vous les payer sinon vous lui présentez l'article de loi....J'espère avoir été claire. Bonne journée les collègues


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Oui liline17 c'est ça


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Octobre 2022)

Les PE peuvent en effet demander à ce que l'on renonce à ses jours par écrit mais rien ne nous oblige à renoncer à ce droit ...moi je les prends car deux jours de plus c'est pas ma folie mais c'est toujours ça de pris surtout quand on a que 5 semaines de congés par an


----------

